# 15%
. 


"        
-        2019.,  :
-   ( );
-           
 ()    );
-          ( 
 ( ), ,  ,   ..)   
()    ;"

    ?       ?      ?
, !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?       ?


     ,      ,     -    , ,   .




> ?


   ,    ))

----------

,    ,   . ,    ,      .

----------

